# Which DVD Ripping Software Is The Best?



## SandraG69

Good evening everyone,
I have tried a couple of different programs, such as AnyDVD to rip my a few movies out of my collection but so far the output file has been jittery and unwatchable. I've tried different settings but the outcome is the same. I've recently bought a blu ray burner so I'm looking for a program that will rip both dvds and blu ray discs.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## robbo266317

Welcome aboard.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## KalaniP

The two most common are AnyDVD (you need the HD version to rip your blu rays) and DVDFab.

I like DVDFab because the basic ripper is free (including blu ray). But the free version gets less-frequent updates so discs sometimes need a little time before you can rip them. That's fine with me... it's rare that I'm in a huge hurry to get my latest disc ripped, when I can just watch the disc itself while I wait. (And in over 500 rips, I'd say I've had to wait perhaps 10 times, so that's not too bad.)


----------



## eugovector

A reminder to everyone: As silly as it may sound to HT enthusiasts looking to setup a Media Server with content that they've legally licensed, cracking copy protection is still illegal according to the DMCA and will not be discussed on HTS.


----------



## amy0324

Leawo DVD Ripper is an excellent DVD COPY, RIPPING and CONVERSION program that allows you to copy DVD to Hard drive, rip and convert DVD to AVI, MP4, MP3, H.264, MPEG, WMV, WMA, MOV, FLV, 3GP, etc. So that you can backup too-easily-scratched DVDs to computer, or watch DVD movies on multimedia devices like iPad(2), iPod, iPhone, PSP, Xbox 360, Smartphones(Android/Blackberry/Windows) and more for entertainments on-to-go.


----------



## Mopar_Mudder

DVDFab is the best all around ripper for DVD or BluRay.


----------



## RTS100x5

DVD FAB rocks !! :boxer:


----------



## MishMouse

How does DVD Shrink 2012 compare to DVD Fab and Any DVD?

I tried DVD Shrink yesterday (3 free uses) and found a few glitches, it converted the DVD Chipwrecked, so it does copy.
I have many DVD's + 4 young kids, they have already distroyed around 10 DVD's by scratching them and cracking the DVD via forcing them out of the package.

I need to start making backups


----------



## MishMouse

I went with Leawo DVD ripper for around $29.99.
It is able to convert a DVD to MP4 in about 1/2 hour depending on size.

I was going to go with DVD Fab, but decided against it due to:
1) > $51 with a subscription style service to keep the program up to date.
2) Requires more fine tuning then Leawo, default audio for MP4 gave no sound, alternative audio gave great sound but was out of sync with movie.

I dumped DVD Shrink 2012, due to its issues, the main issue being #3.
1) When installing the software it errors when you enter your email address as required.
2) When converting a DVD it does not store a path where you wish to rip the DVD. On one screen it shows you the path that it is going to store the file, then on the next screen if you do not speciffically fill in the place where you wish to copy it the program fails with a ToDo error causingthe program to re-start. Happened on 2 of my 3 free tries. :hissyfit:
3) When I sent an email requesting support, they did respond, but when I opened there email it poped up a new window for me to register for some type of service, this window did not have any mean to be able to cancel out or close it. I had to go into Task Manager and close the specific process. addle:


----------



## KalaniP

MishMouse said:


> I went with Leawo DVD ripper for around $29.99.
> It is able to convert a DVD to MP4 in about 1/2 hour depending on size.
> 
> I was going to go with DVD Fab, but decided against it due to:
> 1) > $51 with a subscription style service to keep the program up to date.
> 2) Requires more fine tuning then Leawo, default audio for MP4 gave no sound, alternative audio gave great sound but was out of sync with movie.


1) DVD Fab works just fine in the free mode, just for ripping, then use Handbrake (totally free) to convert. Two step process, true, but very reliable, and completely free. Updated versions of DVD Fab are released regularly, also free.
2) Canned scripts in Handbrake require little or no tweaking, but offer immense control if you wish to extract every last bit of quality. Both also work with BR discs, if you have a BR drive. (Leawo does have a BR option that's $10 more than the regular one, I see)

The quality of Handbrake conversions is second to none. Periodically, as technology changes (referring to BR only, as DVD tech doesn't change at this point), there is some lag before DVD Fab (free) is updated, so occasionally there is a wait before a particular disc can be processed. I'm ok with this because it's free... I would hope Leawo is as on-the-ball as the DVD Fab authors are, with updates. As one of the two industry leaders, I can depend on DVD Fab to be updated as needed, I don't know enough about the much smaller Leawo company to say the same.

But, the money is spent, so if you're happy with what you have, that's a good thing, as that's all that really matters.


----------



## MishMouse

KalaniP said:


> 1) DVD Fab works just fine in the free mode, just for ripping, then use Handbrake (totally free) to convert. Two step process, true, but very reliable, and completely free. Updated versions of DVD Fab are released regularly, also free.
> 2) Canned scripts in Handbrake require little or no tweaking, but offer immense control if you wish to extract every last bit of quality. Both also work with BR discs, if you have a BR drive. (Leawo does have a BR option that's $10 more than the regular one, I see)
> 
> The quality of Handbrake conversions is second to none. Periodically, as technology changes (referring to BR only, as DVD tech doesn't change at this point), there is some lag before DVD Fab (free) is updated, so occasionally there is a wait before a particular disc can be processed. I'm ok with this because it's free... I would hope Leawo is as on-the-ball as the DVD Fab authors are, with updates. As one of the two industry leaders, I can depend on DVD Fab to be updated as needed, I don't know enough about the much smaller Leawo company to say the same.
> 
> But, the money is spent, so if you're happy with what you have, that's a good thing, as that's all that really matters.


The vesion of DVD Fab I downloaded included a 30 day free trial of all their products, which left a watermark on the converted files when using the DVD Ripper option. Looking at their site it sounds like the product I could have used was "DVDFab HD Decrypter" to convert the DVD to a VOB then use Handbrake to convert it from there. This is something I may use when I get a new computer.


----------



## grassy

I use 1 click dvd copy pro and 1 click dvd to ipod by LG Software, i have been using these now for about 4 years and never had a problem with them.With them programs when i bought them, i got a dvd ripper program with them as a special buy. Its called " dvd rip" and came with the other two programs and it does a fantastic job of ripping dvds. One thing to note which is real important is i recently built my own computer and changed my email address and was permitted to register the same program on my new computer after some great support from the customer service at LG software. This is a paid version i am talking about and is well worth the money. No problems at all.

Sent from my iPad using HTShack


----------



## cburbs

Have you tried Makemkv? I use it as I don't need menus and don't need to save as ISO file.


----------



## phillihp23

RTS100x5 said:


> DVD FAB rocks !! :boxer:


I second that...have had it for years!! :T


----------



## Sevenfeet

I've been using AnyDVD HD for about a year now. It's been pretty solid for what it does, but I think DVD Fab has more features. There is a Mac version of DVD Fab too but I think it's not as fully fleshed out yet.


----------



## DotJun

SandraG69 said:


> Good evening everyone,
> I have tried a couple of different programs, such as AnyDVD to rip my a few movies out of my collection but so far the output file has been jittery and unwatchable. I've tried different settings but the outcome is the same. I've recently bought a blu ray burner so I'm looking for a program that will rip both dvds and blu ray discs.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


If your output file from anydvd is jittery then your problem lies elsewhere, most likely hardware, because anydvd does nothing to the outputted video file.


----------



## GusGus748s

I use AnyDVD HD for encryption removal mainly. Recently I started using MakeMKV, but when it doesn't work I use AnyDVD HD + ClownBD and then use MKVMerge to make an MKV with chapters .


----------



## flyimages

I would highly recommend MakeMKV, especially just for ripping, I ripped over 80 blu-rays from my collection without any issues to the hard drive, you dont have to worry about any copy protection, the fuss of using another software on top of that, plus its free. It makes an exact 1:1 copy will not lose any quality in either video or audio with all the chapters intact , except for the trailers/menu. It all plays flawlessly with the HD audio to the receiver from XBMC. Here's a how to if you're interested http://assassinhtpcblog.com/guide-makemkv-made-even-easier/


----------



## fibertech

Another vote for MakeMKV


----------



## GusGus748s

I use MakeMKV all the time. If by some reason or another MakeMKV can't rip the BD, I then use ClownBD + AnyDVD HD.


----------



## SteveMA

Another vote for MakeMKV!!


----------



## tripplej

I recently started using "Majic DVD copier".. I got it free from their website and I must tell you that it works great. I use it to make backup of the kids cartoon movies.. This way, I can keep the original in good shape while the "backup" copy gets all used till I need to make another copy.


----------



## bigdogaxis

I use MakeMKV without fail. My files work well with my two OPPO's BDP-93 and the BDP-103. 

In an effort to make streaming family friendly, I started using Plex server on my QNAP NAS to stream to our ROKU's. Surprisingly, BR streams fine, but ROKU demands DVD transcoding. 

Now I'm looking for an efficient program to convert codecs as transcoding is taxing the QNAP processors. 

Paul


----------



## therineel

I am using DVDfab Ripper and you have a 30-day trial for free. You should try it.


----------



## bigdogaxis

@therineel - so it transcodes vc1 video to h264 while or after ripping? I will check it out, thanks.


----------



## cherryhunter

I am using Pavtube DVD Ripper and the output effect is good. I do not recommend any product, just want to share my own experience with others and hope others can enjoy the easy converter as me.:sn:


----------



## Khahhsounds

I also think that you should first look elsewhere for a jittery file problem. If, for instance you are downloading a large file, while using your program, the file will be compromised. If you have a lot of programs running that hog cpu or memory, you will get a compromised file. I know that this isn't a computer forum, but maybe somewhere there is a forum where you could talk about how your computer is configured and what programs you have on it, and solve your problem.

I remember years ago, copying a "CD" while downloading to see what would happen and found a way to create "fingernails across the blackboard sounds". Yeah, really screechy.:yikes:

thanks.


----------



## Sonnie

Do any of the free versions allow ripping of music from DVD and/or Blu-ray disc... into wave or flac files?


----------



## chashint

Very good question, I have several DVDs I would like to rip songs from.


----------



## bigdogaxis

DVD-A is on the MakeMKV feature request list. The programmer was unaware of hi-res disc audio. 
-Paul


----------



## Andre

Handbrake was the one I used


----------



## WRYKER

There a no free Blu Ray rippers that will allow a rip to be done due to the BD Key's that lock the feature. Even if you copy the BD using a paid ripper you run the risk of the new BD encryption that, after @20 minutes, drops the audio and posts a message on your screen that you're viewing a 'copy'.


----------



## NBPk402

WRYKER said:


> There a no free Blu Ray rippers that will allow a rip to be done due to the BD Key's that lock the feature. Even if you copy the BD using a paid ripper you run the risk of the new BD encryption that, after @20 minutes, drops the audio and posts a message on your screen that you're viewing a 'copy'.


I use DVDFab, and sometimes AnyDVD and I have never had that happen. Am I missing something here?


----------



## WRYKER

ellisr63 said:


> I use DVDFab, and sometimes AnyDVD and I have never had that happen. Am I missing something here?


The free version of DVDFab, if I'm correct, puts a water mark on every rip: AnyDVD is not free and I was referring to blu-ray not DVD rips.

This only applies if you're making a 1:1 copy of a BD ripped and burned to a BD disc.


----------



## NBPk402

WRYKER said:


> The free version of DVDFab, if I'm correct, puts a water mark on every rip: AnyDVD is not free and I was referring to blu-ray not DVD rips.
> 
> This only applies if you're making a 1:1 copy of a BD ripped and burned to a BD disc.


Ok... In your comment you said "Even if you copy the BD using a paid ripper you run the risk of the new BD encryption that, after @20 minutes, drops the audio and posts a message on your screen that you're viewing a 'copy'." . That is why I brought up about DVDFab and AnyDVD. I use both and I rip my Blurays with out the problem you stated. I rip to the best quality possible and only remove the extra bits... Trailers, menu etc. So are you saying it is only if ripped to a Blueray disc and not ripped to a HDD? Why would it make a difference whether it was a HDD or a Blueray disc?


----------



## bigdogaxis

To date, I have ripped my personal BD/DVD collection to mkv containers using MakeMKV, storing them on my NAS. I stream to my OPPO's, PC's, handhelds, and ROKU's through Plex server. I only rip the main feature to save space.


----------



## WRYKER

ellisr63 said:


> Ok... In your comment you said "Even if you copy the BD using a paid ripper you run the risk of the new BD encryption that, after @20 minutes, drops the audio and posts a message on your screen that you're viewing a 'copy'." . That is why I brought up about DVDFab and AnyDVD. I use both and I rip my Blurays with out the problem you stated. I rip to the best quality possible and only remove the extra bits... Trailers, menu etc. So are you saying it is only if ripped to a Blueray disc and not ripped to a HDD? Why would it make a difference whether it was a HDD or a Blueray disc?


This happens if you rip the entire disc - not if you rip just the movie etc. I only rip an entire disc ISO for 3D BD's to view on my PCH A400. You're using AnyDVD and/of DVDFab which removes the encryption but if you use (I know for sure AnyDVD) to rip and copy a BD and then use, for example, a PS3 to play the BD back you stand a good chance of getting the audio drop and the message. Most if not all (by now) BD player's been updated w/the new encryption tool. Not every movie uses/has the new 'watermark' but more and more are and that's when you'll get the issue.

Again, it's only if you're 'copying' 1:1 BD.


----------



## NBPk402

WRYKER said:


> This happens if you rip the entire disc - not if you rip just the movie etc. I only rip an entire disc ISO for 3D BD's to view on my PCH A400. You're using AnyDVD and/of DVDFab which removes the encryption but if you use (I know for sure AnyDVD) to rip and copy a BD and then use, for example, a PS3 to play the BD back you stand a good chance of getting the audio drop and the message. Most if not all (by now) BD player's been updated w/the new encryption tool. Not every movie uses/has the new 'watermark' but more and more are and that's when you'll get the issue.
> 
> Again, it's only if you're 'copying' 1:1 BD.


Ooh... Now I understand. Thanks for clearing that up. :T


----------



## Sonnie

I just want to confirm we are not talking about anything illegal here? A question, not a statement.

Also... does anyone know a good answer for this:

_Do any of the free versions allow ripping of music from DVD and/or Blu-ray disc... into wave or flac files?_

OR... even a paid version?


----------



## NBPk402

Sonnie said:


> I just want to confirm we are not talking about anything illegal here? A question, not a statement.
> 
> Also... does anyone know a good answer for this:
> 
> _Do any of the free versions allow ripping of music from DVD and/or Blu-ray disc... into wave or flac files?_
> 
> OR... even a paid version?


Nope... Just my personal collection being ripped for my personal use. :T


----------



## bigdogaxis

Sonnie said:


> I just want to confirm we are not talking about anything illegal here? A question, not a statement.


Depends, last I heard, the courts are having a hard time deciding what is legal. For example, Kaleidoscope rips your BD/DVD, but won't give it back without deleting the file. Ripping to your NAS or making a backup copy shouldn't be a problem as long as you have the original disc. My understanding is that illegal distribution is the industries main concern and rightly so.


> Also... does anyone know a good answer for this: Do any of the free versions allow ripping of music from DVD and/or Blu-ray disc... into wave or flac files? OR... even a paid version?


 I know MakeMKV does not...yet. It's been requested numerous times.


----------



## prerich

Sonnie said:


> I just want to confirm we are not talking about anything illegal here? A question, not a statement.
> 
> Also... does anyone know a good answer for this:
> 
> _Do any of the free versions allow ripping of music from DVD and/or Blu-ray disc... into wave or flac files?_
> 
> OR... even a paid version?


As a moderator on another forum...I can inform you that it is illegal in the US to do this for DVD and BD. I've consulted an industry lawyer about this (about 1.5 years ago), and was told it's still illegal in the USA. I have some industry contacts as well and they have informed me that it was illegal - but they were not coming after the people that just rip for backups - however it's still illegal. They were concerned about the ones that practice R&R (that's not rest and relaxation - that's rent and rip) and the ones that redistribute. I stay away from discussing it to be on the safe side.


----------



## AwsomeDude

prerich said:


> As a moderator on another forum...I can inform you that it is illegal in the US to do this for DVD and BD. I've consulted an industry lawyer about this (about 1.5 years ago), and was told it's still illegal in the USA. I have some industry contacts as well and they have informed me that it was illegal - but they were not coming after the people that just rip for backups - however it's still illegal. They were concerned about the ones that practice R&R (that's not rest and relaxation - that's rent and rip) and the ones that redistribute. I stay away from discussing it to be on the safe side.


Going after people means they are "sueing" people ... "Illegal" in this context means breach of implied contract ... not felony mistermeanor etc or whatever, I think the word "illegal" has been used to scare people -kids- mostly and it doesn't seem to work.

Copywrite infringement is civil not criminal in most cases. Calling it "illegal" in this context assums that they would even win a lawsuit against you or it begs the question. If your are making backup copies of disks you own to keep your kids from breaking them or something I doubt a jury would side with whoever's bringing the lawsuit but if you are distributing copies they can make a good argument that your actions resulted in significant financial loss and you could be held liable


----------



## lcaillo

There have been conflicting rulings on the legality of software that circumvents copy protection schemes, whether for personal "fair use" or not. There have also been mixed messages sent by various organizations and copyright holders.

The bottom line is that there is not specific language in the statutes that says whether it is legal or illegal to make copies for archival or media changes. It is clear that copying for anything other than personal use is a target of copyright holders. 

So we walk a fine line here, because we explicitly forbid discussion of illegal activities at HTS. This is fuzzy space, but beware, if the discussion seems to be promoting any activity that is either expressly illegal or has been deemed so by copyright holders, it will be removed.

That said, some organizations have said that they have no issue with copies made for personal use, e.g. RIAA.


----------



## redsandvb

WRYKER said:


> ...Even if you copy the BD using a paid ripper you run the risk of the new BD encryption that, after @20 minutes, drops the audio and posts a message on your screen that you're viewing a 'copy'.


Isn't that the Cinavia protection?



ellisr63 said:


> ...That is why I brought up about DVDFab and AnyDVD. I use both and I rip my Blurays with out the problem you stated. I rip to the best quality possible and only remove the extra bits... Trailers, menu etc. So are you saying it is only if ripped to a Blueray disc and not ripped to a HDD? Why would it make a difference whether it was a HDD or a Blueray disc?


I think if the rip is re-encoded Cinavia will be gone. Of course, re-encoding means picture/audio quality will not be original... Whether or not someone can tell the difference (or cares that much about it) is another matter.


----------



## redsandvb

Sonnie said:


> Do any of the free versions allow ripping of music from DVD and/or Blu-ray disc... into wave or flac files?


Like the audio track of a concert disc? Or just the score/songs portion off a film's audio track?

Don't know about the latter, but for concert DVDs (never done Blu-ray) I used to use DVDDecrypter in File Mode (I think it was) and select the tracks I wanted. I don't remember exactly, it's been a really long time since I last tried that. I didn't do that many either. I think there also might have been a step or two regarding DVDDecrypter settings that I've since forgotten. I think another way was with another long dead program, SmartRipper.


----------



## WRYKER

redsandvb said:


> Isn't that the Cinavia protection?
> 
> 
> I think if the rip is re-encoded Cinavia will be gone. Of course, re-encoding means picture/audio quality will not be original... Whether or not someone can tell the difference (or cares that much about it) is another matter.


Cinavia remains if you do a 1:1 copy. It's removed if you rip it into a different format (MKV, .ts, .m2ts)


----------



## Infrasonic

Sonnie said:


> _Do any of the free versions allow ripping of music from DVD and/or Blu-ray disc... into wave or flac files?_
> 
> OR... even a paid version?


Yes, the free version of DVDFab supports this. Click on Converter at the top then under Output on the left click the blue file icon, choose audio and select FLAC.


----------



## redsandvb

WRYKER said:


> Cinavia remains if you do a 1:1 copy. It's removed if you rip it into a different format (MKV, .ts, .m2ts)


You mean convert/re-encode or just rip?
I was under the impression that if you rip a BD and just take the .m2ts movie file and play it, Cinavia would still be there...? I thought I read (don't remember) that even remuxing (w/o re-encoding) the .m2ts to .mkv would also leave Cinavia. No?
BTW, I don't have a player w/ Cinavia on it, so I can't test that.



Infrasonic said:


> Yes, the free version of DVDFab supports this. Click on Converter at the top then under Output on the left click the blue file icon, choose audio and select FLAC.


I did not know it did that, thanks!


----------



## bigdogaxis

redsandvb said:


> BTW, I don't have a player w/ Cinavia on it.


You may be able to sell your current player(s) for a lot of money - which is just as good as cash.


----------



## Annabellewu

SandraG69 said:


> Good evening everyone,
> I have tried a couple of different programs, such as AnyDVD to rip my a few movies out of my collection but so far the output file has been jittery and unwatchable. I've tried different settings but the outcome is the same. I've recently bought a blu ray burner so I'm looking for a program that will rip both dvds and blu ray discs.
> 
> Thanks for all your help!


To enjoy DVD movies on your devices, you need to use a third party DVD Converter to rip DVD to a format that is well compatible with your devices. Here, Pavtube DVDAid is highly recommended to do this job. It features optimized format preset for iPhone/Android etc, and takes simple steps to finish DVD to your devides video ripping. 



> http://open-media-community.com/2014/04/25/2014-top-5-dvd-ripper-review/


----------



## lazling

After trying to use vlc and numerous other programs DumboFab is the one that actually worked. With a user friendly UI and lots of options in the menus this is by far the best ripper of them all. The main thing of appreciation about this DVD Ripper is that we don’t need to worry about the quality loss in overall transformation process.


----------

